
Busy Person Patterns (2006) [pdf] - mpweiher
https://hillside.net/plop/2006/Papers/Library/PLoP%20Busy%20Person%20Pattern%20v8.pdf
======
kochikame
This is pretty cool

Should be the kind of thing that is in new hire orientations and onboarding
training (especially for new grad hires) but basically never is

------
purplezooey
The missing one is, "Eh, fuck it."

~~~
quietbritishjim
That is pretty much "drop unimportant tasks" (on page 27)

------
naveen99
It’s like a diversified portfolio of attention, time, and energy investments.
Remember to keep some in cash (unscheduled time, my favorite).

------
raz32dust
Wow, this is a jewel! I need to paste snippets of this on my work and study
area.

------
anonytrary
I really like the TLDRs for each section in the table of contents. Pretty neat
idea. Maybe I don't read enough, but I haven't seen this in a lot of books.

~~~
jodrellblank
Chapter X. IN WHICH PASSEPARTOUT IS ONLY TOO GLAD TO GET OFF WITH THE LOSS OF
HIS SHOES

------
imjohnbo
I love this.

------
RickJWagner
Hmmmm.... needs icons. My favorite patterns books (which seem more
exhaustively researched) have icons used in diagrams. Makes things more 'real'
somehow....

~~~
imjohnbo
Can you recommend some patterns books?

~~~
Pamar
Not the OP but I can recommend this:
[https://www.amazon.com/o/asin/0321200683](https://www.amazon.com/o/asin/0321200683)
and it has icons, too.

~~~
feanaro
Are you sure you're talking about the same thing?

This article is about psychological patterns related to task management and
productivity. The book you linked to seems about software messaging system
design.

~~~
Pamar
Apparently ues, because the OP gave exactly the same answer: he was talking
about "pattern books" in general, and apart from this pdf and the original
Alexander's book the absolute majority of "pattern books" (and articles) is
about IT themes.

~~~
feanaro
That's quite odd because such patterns and archetypes exist everywhere. It
seems like quite a mathematical notion.

